# Finally, some publication that says riders should tip...



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

http://lifehacker.com/how-to-ensure-good-ratings-as-a-lyft-or-uber-rider-for-1658253610

Read the article first and then read the second comment by Uberdriver123 that says:

Uber Driver here - A couple things:

1) There is no tipping with Uber. It's not included in the price and it's not expected or necessary. Tipping is a way to pay people below minimum wage and make the customer make up the difference instead of the business owner. Drivers will always say "I want tips" - of course they do, the dude at Best Buy that sold you your TV wants a tip too. I know kno I'm getting paid by time & distance and am expected to provide quality service. If I gets enough trips, I don't care the source of my income. By getting rid of the tip - Uber streamlined the transaction and gave themselves repeat business.

2) Want to maintain a high rating? TYPE IN YOUR DESTINATION IN THE APP. Don't waste my time getting in the car and then quietly saying your address - just type it in, it also saves your favorites automatically.

3) Had too much to drink? Feeling car sick? It happens. Just let me know and I'll pull over. I even have napkins, mints and water for those late night trips.

4) Request when you're ready. Don't make me wait 5 minutes for you to run around and find your keys.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

I hope the person who left that comment reads this forum. This driver is an idiot. There IS tipping with Uber, dillweed! Uber deceives the rider into believing the tip is included in the fare, which it is not. And for you to speak for the vast majority of drivers across the country is a huge slap in the face to all the good, hardworking drivers who shouldn't have to explain that Uber is royally screwing them in the A over hundreds, if not thousands of dollars in yearly income.

Second, where do you get off saying "Tipping is a way to pay people below minimum wage and make the customer make up the difference instead of the business owner." That's about the most absurd thing I've ever read about this topic. You should tip a variety of different professions. IE: Your barber/hair stylist, your massage therapist, your pet groomer, your house cleaner, etc. It has never been customary to tip retail employees such as the example you gave.

I take it you've cleaned up puke in your vehicle a few times... all with a smile on your face while you whistled a little ditty after making that $7 fare. Good. You deserved it.


----------



## Struggling Actor (Jan 9, 2015)

What all Uber drivers need is a way for people to tip like on the LYFT App, Riders get a box after the
ride where they can add an optional tip along with their rating, so obviously it can be done and people
can still do a cashless trip. Also many riders falsely believe they are already tipping as they saw an optional 
box on the account page but what most don't realize is that the 20% changeable tip percentage only
applies to Uber Taxi ( Taxi's using uber app for payment like in New York City). So all drivers need to
email Uber and demand a tipping option on the app!!!


----------

